# Yiddish: אוּן עֶס דִיךְ גוּט אָן



## Brautryðjandinn í Úlfsham

Hello!
Could somebody please tell me what the words "es dich git un" mean in the following sentence:

*הֶער זִיךְ צוּ פֵייטֶעלֶע מַיינֶער, דוּ הָאסְט בִּיכְלַל נִישְׁט קֵיין פֶּעקְל, אוּן אַבְרֶעימְל הָאט אַזַא גְרוֹיסֶע אָנְגֶעפִילְטֶע זַאק מִיט נַאשׁ, זֵיי נִישְׁט קֵיין נַאר, בַּאלְד ווֶען קֵיינֶער זֶעט נִישְׁט כַאפּ עֶס אַרוֹיס, אוּן עֶס דִיךְ גוּט אָן
*​
Her zich tzi, Faitele maaner, di host bichlal nisht kain peckl, in Avreiml hot aza groise ungefilte zak mit nash, zai nisht kain nar, bald ven kainer zeit nisht chap es arous,_ in es dich git un_.

Does it perhaps mean "and eat up (well)"? That would make sense in context. Here's then my full translation:
Listen, my dear little Faitel, you don't have a packet at all, and  Avreiml has such a big stuffed sack of snacks, don't be a fool, soon  when nobody sees swipe it, and eat up well.

Thank you very much!


----------



## nurBahnhof

Onesn zikh means to eat one's fill (http://www.archive.org/stream/nybc211297#page/n74/mode/1up), so eat up well would be a good translation.


----------



## duvija

nurBahnhof said:


> Onesn zikh means to eat one's fill (http://www.archive.org/stream/nybc211297#page/n74/mode/1up), so eat up well would be a good translation.


 
I haven't seen this message, sorry.
Yes, it's 'eat yourself good' (ethic dative, of course). 
Eat up well, is a good translation.
So is 'eat till you're full'.


----------



## berndf

duvija said:


> ethic dative, of course


Except that this dative is an accusative, isn't it?


----------



## duvija

berndf said:


> Except that this dative is an accusative, isn't it?


 

I don't stick my nose on the issue of what's an ethic dative. I'm a phonologist and know better than discussing Latin based syntax applied to other languages... (syntacticians never get this right anyway).


----------



## berndf

duvija said:


> I don't stick my nose on the issue of what's an ethic dative. I'm a phonologist and know better than discussing Latin based syntax applied to other languages... (syntacticians never get this right anyway).


I'm not quite sure what you are talking about. The dative/accusative distinction is native in Yiddish and not an interpretative application of Latin syntax. דיך is accusative and דיר is dative.


----------

